# Closing up coop at night.



## wyattusmc (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello people! I am new to back yard chickens and have a question. First I have a coop/run that measures 8 feet long, 4 feet wide and 5 feet high. It's completely secure and has a inside coop area that has two roosting bars and two nesting boxes. The inside of the box area where they sleep is


----------



## wyattusmc (Apr 10, 2013)

wyattusmc said:


> Hello people! I am new to back yard chickens and have a question. First I have a coop/run that measures 8 feet long, 4 feet wide and 5 feet high. It's completely secure and has a inside coop area that has two roosting bars and two nesting boxes. The inside of the box area where they sleep is 3 feet by 3 feet box. I have made an attached run that is 20 feet by 6 feet which is not secured from Ariel threats. So I allow them out during the day and put them in at night. My question is when the sun goes down they go inside there little box area and roost. Should I close that little door to the inside to avoid any wind issues?


----------



## wyattusmc (Apr 10, 2013)

Before we started to paint it. Probably should have before hand.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes, close the door to the coop at night. Chicken wire will only keep you flock in it will not keep a determined predator out, so yes close the coop at night.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

i keep mine open all the time, having said that my coop and run is in a secure garden with little or no predators. also the wire i use is alot stronger than chicken wire.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I would close it. In fact, I do close ours every night. I'm not giving anything the opportunity to dine on my girls during the night. Doesn't take much for a weasel to get in or a snake to name a couple predators. Mice & rats will also find it an invitation with the door open.


----------

